# counsel needed - how to make antlers?



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

inspired by a photo from Blackburn, i am making a front for a backgroundbuilding. 
one of the highlights of that building are moose antlers hanging above the windows. 
i do not succeed to make them. 
the plastics i am trying to use, either breaks or bends back to its original form. 

anybody got an idea,how to make antlers? 

(btw - how does one cut plexi/acryl, not to end up glueing shards together?)


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

I know that Ozark sells moose antlers if that helps. 

As far as cutting plexi - we use carbide tipped saw blades (80 teeth) I know you can't use a wood blade. 
Also if you flame polish the edges then you can't clean them with alcohol or they'll crack/craze. 

I know some people score it on both sides than snap it, but you can only do that to cast acrylic, not extruded. 

Scott


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

thank you. 
so my acrylic seems not to be the casted type. 
scoring and snapping got me a heap of shards. 

korm 
.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

For antlers, I think I'd try fine wire and polymer clay.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

I buy plastic deer and moose models that are available in craft stores and emasculate them by cutting the rack from the head. If you do it neatly you've create a doe or whatever you would call a female moose. I've used Preiser animals in the past but there are much less expensive versions available now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Bob, 
i looked through the toy section of my shop, but as oversized as it is for our little town, i only came up with one moose. and that looks far too toy-like.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

A tablesaw is best for cutting acrylic. Use at least a 60 tooth carbide blade or one made especially for cutting plastics. I've used both. The secret to cutting without shattering is first a sharp newer blade and most important, hold the acrylic down firmly on the tablesaw bed. If you allow it to rise above the table even a small amount it will be shattered by the blade. You might be able to score and snap up to 1/8" acrylic but I doubt that technique will work very well on anything thicker. 

Second option: 
TAP Plastics will cut acrylic for you to order and ship it to you. Russ Miller at the TAP Plastics store in San Leandro, California is a garden railroader and understands what your needs are. He can also advise you on adhesives, materials and techniques. Just look up TAP Plastics (sponsor for Building Forum) and contact the San Leandro store.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Saw this on ebay: 
moose 


This is from Larry G, he carries a lot of G scale items, if you don't see what you like you might send him a message asking for what you want.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Richard, 

i got a skillsaw, and one of those, where the blade sticks out below, moving like a sewingmashine (i don't know the name of those) a stone and iron cutter, but no table saw. 
the acrylic, that i tryed to scratch and snap is 1/16 (no other avaiable at the moment - not even in the capital) 
to have the material cut in the US is, apart from transportprices, no good idea for me. 
i am very spontaneus. i see something nice, and i want to start modelling it just now! (that front i made is the result of boredom on eastermonday and last sunday) 

jimtyp, 

i would love to have two of those on the wall of the modell. 
but after just having spent a third of our monthly budget on rails... and my wife looking so ... err... well, i am looking for a way to make the antlers myself. 

korm 
.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

i would love to have two of those on the wall of the modell. 
but after just having spent a third of our monthly budget on rails... and my wife looking so ... err... well, i am looking for a way to make the antlers myself. 

If you could have afforded it, I would have recommended 'Larry's G Scale' on EBAY. I think some of his stuff would work, and its not that spendy. 

Failing that...how good are you at whitling (using a knife to cut and shape small sticks)? I see plenty of moose around here; all to often their racks do look like tree branches. 

Torby's idea is also pretty good, if you could come by the clay. 

By the way - excellent craftsmanship on the structure.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

how good are you at whitling (using a knife to cut and shape small sticks)? 

carving? - i did make my own saddles and harnesses, including carved ornaments. 
i got some styrene here, or something similar. i allready cut out antlers from that. but at bending they break. 
maybe, i will try some thick plastic. hollowing the middle on the inside, and sanding down the tips on the outside. that might be enough. 

thanks for the compliment. 
today i had not much work. so i toyed a bit around. some quick weathering with watered black ink and i equipped a toy pickup with christmaslights. 
if i find the manual of the camera, i'll take some night fotos without flash.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

One of the above mentioned Tap plastic, Jack Verducci in the last GRR magazine had an article about I think the name is magic mold, I know I bought 2 10 pound buckets, boy this stuff is awsome, I put it on buildings and carve it into rock walls, wow what a fabulous result, this stuff has so many uses, it paints great, It is in 2 parts, remove equal amounts and mix together, it has the consistency of clay, then you have between 1-2 hours of work time, For moose antlers I would mix together and start shaping the desired shape, then let it set awhile and finish shaping before it dries. After it dries you can shape with a dremel. 
Good luck Dennis


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

seven christmas chain bulbs, an inch of welding tin and a toycar for 60 cents.... 
... and me finding the button to switch of the flash!


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I am impressed...but I thought your layout was US Civil Wa era? (predates autos)


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

this car will not make it on the layout. 
to put lights in it was just one of these "how would it look,if..." ideas.


----------

